# how to get gigs toronto



## Noiseaddict (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys I play guitar in a garage/punk rock band here in toronto and although we've been playing open mics, we really don't know how to get more gigs in the GTA. Craigslist seems useless,and we are not sure what to do? When we play we get very good feedback and the fact that our songs are in spanish seems to catch people's attention a lot. any ideas what can we do? we are not interested in those battle of the band type of events btw,,,
take a listen here to our band here

DISPUTA on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

thanks!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

well, you need to go to various venues and talk to whoever's in charge of booking the shows.


----------



## Decibel Guitars (Oct 14, 2010)

A lot of clubs and promoters are on MySpace as well... look them up and get in contact.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

If only that's the ass you were required to kiss!



Robert1950 said:


>


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

i dont know if you tried Supernova. You have to sell tickets .


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

From what I hear, supernova is pretty much a lie: you sell tickets, you play shows.. you get the satisfaction of playing shows, but you won't receive the actual prizes. I know two bands who've been screwed over by their "battle of the bands" thing.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Supernova = Scumbags


There are tons of promoters in Toronto doing multiband bills around the city - go out to some indie shows in your preferred genre and talk to the promoter - there used to be a bunch if these types of shows at the reverb, but I don't know where they've moved since reverb closed


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

noise addict, pm me and lets combine forces.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Landing gigs is a bitch!

My band is learning this now. We just launced a website too, have demo's recorded, buisness cards.......it's up to the bar owners now.


----------

